# Kukri fans - post here!



## Cruentus (Dec 22, 2004)

My favorite fighter of all times (mainly because the tool stylistically fits my knife training background) is the custom 10' 1/2" Bagwell Bowie that I have. For the long blade, I am trained the best probably with the bolo. The Bagwell bowie is like a mini version of my bolo in many ways, and the fighting applications are very similar.


A close second favorite, however, would be the Kukri. I like the old kinds that come from the jungle and have been weathered to ****, but are still useful in the field. The weathered kind gives me a kind of imaginary nostalgia...more so then say the very useful Cold Steel Kukri, ya know? 

Anyways, in some of my Burmese Bando training, the Kukri was a mainstay of the system. I really liked it's fat, hacking blade as a 'jungle fighter.' I think that in the right hands, this weapon can be as dangerous as any other sharp thing out there.

What do you guys think? Do any of you own or train with the weapon? What are some of its advantages? Disadvantages?

I'll post more on the subject probably after the holidays, but for now I would like to hear your thoughts...

 

Paul Janulis


----------



## OULobo (Dec 22, 2004)

I carry mine with me to every camp site I have ever visited. The truth of the matter is, like the bolo, the kuk is a tool that necessity made a weapon. In it's native land of Nepal, the kuk is used for everything from cutting wood, to digging holes, to clearing brush, to slaughtering small livestock. True to it's purpose, it is carried by the Gurkhas today as a tool first, much like the Marines carried a Ka-Bar. All that aside, it's value as a weapon is in it's stocky build and it's short form. The heft of the weapon makes it an ideal hacking blade, and it's robust girth make it durable against dituations that other blades might fail at, like cleaving bone. It's length make it valuable in environs like jungles, trenches and, oddly enough, boarding parties. This is for the same reason that bolos and cutlasses are short, they are harder to entangle in vines, brush, riggings or entrials. This is also a great limitation. The stature of the blade leaves it lacking in open field range based combat. In modern gun ruled battlefields this is less of a issue as blade use in open field combat is nil. Another limitation is that while it is possible to stab effectivly with a kuk, the blade shpe doesn't lend itself well to a very hard thrust. One final note is the lack of a guard, that can be sorely missed if a powerful thrust is delivered with an ill-prepared grip. My personal opinion, I LOVE MY KUKS, all 8 of them.


----------



## Silat Student (Dec 23, 2004)

Anybody know where to get a decent kuk? I've been looking into purchasing one but I don't neccessarily want any of cold steel's offerings (although they are niiiiice).


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 23, 2004)

I've been meaning to get one of these badboys...

Good range of prices, and the quality seems like it might be good. But with that, you get what you pay for...

http://www.toratoratora.co.uk/catalogue/category.asp?id=6


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 23, 2004)

I am sure that if you look at that sticky where I list almost every knife company out there, you'll find some Kukri's

However...here's some more... :ultracool 

http://www.thekhukurihouse.com/index.php

Also read how the Bishwakarmas make them out of springs from trucks...interesting.

Also Himilayan Mart...

http://www.himalayanmart.com/kukri/kukri.php

For a better quality one for a bigger dollar that'll probably last you for ever, try..

http://www.knifeware.com/kukriii.html

For a "tactical" Kuk that is pretty good quality, but not quite as expensive as Cold Steel, try the Smith & Wesson Extreme Ops Combat Survival Kukri:

Info here:

http://www.specialopsknives.com/

Order here (no pic):
http://www.theknifestore.com/smith-ss7.html#2201

I personally like the imported ones from India, Pakistan, Burma, etc. Yes, they are cheaper (and alot of this is due to currency differences and living standards rather then quality), and the quality of steel is not going to be the same as some of your custom or production fixed blades from reputable knife companies. However, that is the beauty of it, IMHO. The Bishwakarmas who made these tools were very utilitarian, and used to use any kind of steel they could find; and this is still done today. Plus, one would be surprised as to how sharp one of these can get (even if made from scrap spring steel) if properly heat treated.

Anyways, have fun...

Paul


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 23, 2004)

I also found this interesting; turn your cheapy Kukri into a tactical jungle fighting tool of DESTRUCTION!  :jediduel: 

 heh....interesting anyhow... :uhyeah: 

http://www.m4040.com/Survival/Ghurka/Kukri Modification.htm


----------



## OULobo (Dec 23, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I also found this interesting; turn your cheapy Kukri into a tactical jungle fighting tool of DESTRUCTION!  :jediduel:
> 
> heh....interesting anyhow... :uhyeah:
> 
> http://www.m4040.com/Survival/Ghurka/Kukri Modification.htm


Now that is a very cool article.


----------



## Silat Student (Dec 23, 2004)

Muy Muy bueno! Thanks for posting the article Tulisan I've been looking for a reason to dust the grinder off.


----------



## IMAA (Dec 26, 2004)

I just recenlty got my first Kukuri knife and for Christmas I recieved one of Cold Steels  Kukris.   I absolutly love this knife.  For only recently owning a kukri I can't understand why I never got one earlier.  Its an awesome blade.  I can't wait till spring time and I can put it to work...Now being the proud owner of 2 Kuks I forsee several more in the future...


CB


----------



## dohap (Dec 26, 2004)

Yes, this blade is awesome and I'm the big fan of it.
Has anyone tried the "long" versions - i.e. yatagan - very popular in Turkey and Poland in 16th-17th century?


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

I also like the Kukri for it's shearing power.But for actual possible combat use, stowed with my all out combat gear is a lightweight Junglee Short sword. Has a similar profile to a Kukri or more closely the ancient Spanish or Etruscan Falcata,  it has a nice, pointy, sharp well-aligned stabbing point which works well with a #5 Kali strike too. The Kraton rubber handle is a big improvement and the blade is 15 inches. Comes RAZOR sharp, sharp enough to shave with in fact. This thing will take an arm or head off, really 

Bagwells are great and I respect them, but this is a lightweight *sword *which has reach and heavy duty shearing power. I save my combat knife for a backup to the sword (My combat fixed knife is a Junglee Hattori Fighter) The short sword is my favorite non-firearm hand weapon and I would carry it crossdraw in any extreme field situation, as a point blank weapon, to be used in a very similar way to a Kukri.


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 8, 2005)

AC_Pilot said:
			
		

> I also like the Kukri for it's shearing power.But for actual possible combat use, stowed with my all out combat gear is a lightweight Junglee Short sword. Has a similar profile to a Kukri or more closely the ancient Spanish or Etruscan Falcata,  it has a nice, pointy, sharp well-aligned stabbing point which works well with a #5 Kali strike too. The Kraton rubber handle is a big improvement and the blade is 15 inches. Comes RAZOR sharp, sharp enough to shave with in fact. This thing will take an arm or head off, really
> 
> Bagwells are great and I respect them, but this is a lightweight *sword *which has reach and heavy duty shearing power. I save my combat knife for a backup to the sword (My combat fixed knife is a Junglee Hattori Fighter) The short sword is my favorite non-firearm hand weapon and I would carry it crossdraw in any extreme field situation, as a point blank weapon, to be used in a very similar way to a Kukri.



I'm a fan of the Junglee Hatori fighter.

I don't know if I have seen the Junglee short sword though. Got a link with a pic?


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 8, 2005)

Sure buddy,  here's a pic of some Junglee products I sell on my retail website. I'm not selling here but it's the only way I can post a pic for now. It's the top item. I was personally sold on Junglee before I began offering them for sale:

http://www.omegamanenterprises.com/images/liteimages/liteimages/Junglee%201.JPG


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 9, 2005)

Oh dude, thats pretty high speed.

That Junglee short sword looks kinda cool - It looks like it integrates the clip point into a Kukri-like blade angle. I would have to do some test cuts before I could be "sold" on it though. Large Clip point blades like WWII Bolo's or Bowie's are almost polar opposites to Kukri's. Kukri's are efficient "hackers", while WWII bolo's and Bowie's are point fighters or "stabbers." I would wonder if integrating the two designs would make an efficient hacker AND point fighter, or if integrating the two designs would take away from the blades effeciency as either. I also wonder how the design would effect my "back-cut" or reverse cut that makes a large clip pointed blade so devistating. Well...if only I had a million bucks just to buy toy's to play with... this one would be on the list as I would be very interested to to see how this thing handles.

So perhaps you could elaborate more on how it handles, and what advantages you think the Junglee short sword would have over a straight bolo or bowie or Kukri design? Would you use it as more of a stabber, a slicer, a hacker, or all of the above?

Regardless, Junglee makes a nice product. The Green Beret looks like it would make a good all-around utility/fighter/secondary field knife. So for the link and intel I say thankya!

 
Paul


----------



## AC_Pilot (Jan 9, 2005)

Paul,

The Junglee Short Sword in AUS 8 stainless is the best handling and most ergonomic "long" bladed *weapon* I own. It is a good combination weapon, and it's best asset aside from the shearing power is it's light weight. it has just enough heft to make it a very lethal weapon. I love it and as stated I have a zillion bladed weapons and have handled many more since I sell SOG, Ontario Knife, CRKT, and many other brands. The Junglee Short Sword handles like a cross between a well-designed machete and a lightweight, long kukri. I believe it is perfect for hacking type cuts and well as "cut and thrust" techniques due to that narrow clip point. With the near hollow grind it is one dangerous blade and would definitely take an arm off easily if used correctly. Or could be used to slash badly and then returned to thrust the torso..(Kali, say a sequence of #2 and #5 strikes) for me it's perfect. No comparison to my Ontario machetes, which are great *tools*, I have cut down small alders with these using multiple angled cuts(6-7 inch diameter trees, windfalls blocking one of my roads, no chainsaw handy) but they are not even close to be as suitable for *combat* as the Junglee. The Junglee could definitely be used as a machete as well, it's very sturdy, with a full tang. But you would rapidly lose that beautiful edge. The Falcata I mentioned was designed to SPLIT ther Roman helmet! This (JSS) is a lighter hi tech version of the Falcata, http://swordforum.com/swords/historical/falcata.html with a better stabbing point. I do wish it had the same hooked butt as the Falcata, but it's close enough  Hope that helps.

PS, I also have and like the Junglee Panda Skinng axe.. it's quite a weapon in it's own right and has a gut hook for caping/gutting game, and a suitable shape to use it for skinning. It's lightweight, about half as heavy as my Cold Steel Rifleman's hawks, (which I have 4 of for fun, = throwing at tree butts) . I would use the Skinning axe or an Ontario Blackie Collins style machete (stowed in my pack) for field *work* and save my Hattori Fighter and Short Sword for possible point blank *combat* backup. If I was on a budget I would just have an Ontario machete, belt sheath and a good Stihl flat chainsaw file to keep it sharp 

Regards,
Steve


----------



## Cruentus (Jan 9, 2005)

Cool, thanks again steve.

Some theorize that the Kukri design came from the Falcata. I say this is possible.

Paul


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 25, 2008)

My son is completely fascinated with the Kukri.  He has mentioned on several occasions that he wants a knife of his own.  I am considering purchasing a Kukri for him to take camping and such.  If I decide to purchase one, I do want to get one that can actually be used, not some wall hanger or some piece of garbage that will break after some use.  

I was looking at Khukuri Palace and I was wondering if these were good or not.  To me, they seem legit, but I don't know anything about the knives.  In fact, I would like to have one too!  

Anyway, I thought I would send this out and see if this site is good or if there are better ones elsewhere.


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 25, 2008)

Looks reasonable to me, and the prices seem about right.

I'd be cautious about it, though, because the kukri is a very unique blade, and it's easy to hurt yourself if you aren't very careful.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2008)

I work with the Ghurkhas so have seen them use them for just about everything....apart from killing people (seen them kill goats though) but they are really handy at that as well! They do find it amusing though when foreigners go on about them and the myths that are made up about the kukri (like calling it a kuk) and people (non Ghurkhas) that think they are experts with it.Sometimes people can be patronising though and they're not keen on that.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 26, 2008)

jks9199 said:


> Looks reasonable to me, and the prices seem about right.
> 
> I'd be cautious about it, though, because the kukri is a very unique blade, and it's easy to hurt yourself if you aren't very careful.



Thanks for the advice.  I am being cautious, still contemplating whether or not I should get one for him and it will still be awhile yet, should I purchase one for him.  Possible birthday gift in October.


----------



## Bigshadow (Feb 26, 2008)

Tez3 said:


> I work with the Ghurkhas so have seen them use them for just about everything....apart from killing people (seen them kill goats though) but they are really handy at that as well! They do find it amusing though when foreigners go on about them and the myths that are made up about the kukri (like calling it a kuk) and people (non Ghurkhas) that think they are experts with it.Sometimes people can be patronising though and they're not keen on that.



tsssk tsssk  Tez, there has to be non-Ghurkhas experts as well.....  Somewhere...


----------



## jks9199 (Feb 26, 2008)

Bigshadow said:


> Thanks for the advice.  I am being cautious, still contemplating whether or not I should get one for him and it will still be awhile yet, should I purchase one for him.  Possible birthday gift in October.



It's not a bad tool to get him; you just have to make sure he understands that it's not the same as a hatchet or another knife.  It's imperative that you never get your body in the path of the blade, because it's nearly impossible to keep the kukri's blade from cutting.  The shape of the blade almost guarantees that the blade is drawn across the target, enabling powerful cutting.  It's also got extra powerful chopping by it's weight and blade position.



Bigshadow said:


> tsssk tsssk  Tez, there has to be non-Ghurkhas experts as well.....  Somewhere...




There are a fair number of people skilled in at least one form of the use of the kukri; members of the ABA.  I wouldn't consider myself an expert, because I know people who are truly experts, at least in that form.  But there's no substitute for literally growing up working with it, carrying it, and using it in so many different ways, either.


----------



## Brian King (Feb 26, 2008)

Years ago the way I was trained to use this style of blade was to use it to modify my boxing mostly punching with the blade using both the forward motion and a drawing motion on the return and using footwork. Chopping was done with moderation and mostly for finishes and using both hands on blade (mostly defensive inside work) was also practiced. Slapping with the flat of the blade with a flick pulse of the wrist was effective and annoying. I still occasionally train with one but no longer carry one out camping or hiking as I prefer a shovel due mostly to versatility and weight issues. 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Bigshadow said:


> tsssk tsssk Tez, there has to be non-Ghurkhas experts as well..... Somewhere...


 
Hey I'm just the messenger lol! It's as if someone came into your house and started raving about the uses etc of your knife and fork that you were using to eat your dinner with! Or the hammer you were using to put a nail in a piece of wood. 


http://www.army.mod.uk/brigade_of_gurkhas/history/kukri_history.htm


----------



## chinto (Feb 27, 2008)

Silat Student said:


> Anybody know where to get a decent kuk? I've been looking into purchasing one but I don't neccessarily want any of cold steel's offerings (although they are niiiiice).



i have a British military pattern issue kukuri that I really like. its not fancy and all but its solid and good quality really.   has the broad arrow proof mark on it too.  wood hilts and  not horn, but solid  and a good weapon all around. found it in a surplus store.
I have a bolo I was given by a friend that is a good weapon and tool as  well.. I have one or the other with me for camping and in the trunk of the car ..


----------



## Carol (Feb 27, 2008)

One of the best suppliers of Khukuris that I know of is Himalayan-Imports.com


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 28, 2008)

chinto said:


> i have a *British military pattern issue kukuri* that I really like. its not fancy and all but its solid and good quality really. has the broad arrow proof mark on it too. wood hilts and not horn, but solid and a good weapon all around. found it in a surplus store.
> I have a bolo I was given by a friend that is a good weapon and tool as well.. I have one or the other with me for camping and in the trunk of the car ..


 
That's the kukri I have at home but in the club we have a 'posh' one! I have to tell you though while the Ghurkhas are very good with their weapons, don't ever get in the way when they are driving vehicles lol! they have a very interesting atittude to driving. :roflmao:


----------



## thardey (Feb 28, 2008)

I picked one up in a tourist trap in town. They imported a bunch of stuff from India, and I think this got tossed in the box before shipment, since it didn't fit with the other decorative stuff.

I didn't know about the history of it, I just really liked the feel. I've spent a few hours (days, weeks,) swinging machetes, and the forward weight felt cool in my hand.

It's not high-carbon steel, though, it's a step or two below spring steel, so I could never get it very sharp. But this one is long (about 18") with a think spine, so has a lot of momentum behind it.

I haven't tried chopping wood with it, although it seems ideal for it -- I just don't wanna mess with polishing it again!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 28, 2008)

[Sesame Street]

K is for Kukri
That good enough for me

K is for Kukri
That good enough for me

K is for Kukri
That good enough for me

OH

Kukri-kukri-kukri ends with kreeee.[/Sesame Street]


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 19, 2008)

I (my son actually) ended up purchasing a kukri from Kukri Palace and I am very impressed.  It was shipped from Kathmandu, Nepal on 3/17 via DHL and was delivered to my desk today in Leesburg, Florida at noon.  Of course he and I paid dearly for shipping, but I am still quite impressed and the craftsmanship is awesome!

He bought this one....







Now I want one!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 19, 2008)

Bigshadow said:


> I (my son actually) ended up purchasing a kukri from Kukri Palace and I am very impressed. It was shipped from Kathmandu, Nepal on 3/17 via DHL and was delivered to my desk today in Leesburg, Florida at noon. Of course he and I paid dearly for shipping, but I am still quite impressed and the craftsmanship is awesome!
> 
> He bought this one....
> 
> ...


 
Shoot!  Now I have to buy one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Of course when I get it I will look like this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I have a really nice one as well.  Bought it a long, long, long time ago. (about eighteen years or so)  Geniune issue and is simply sweet.  Still it is time to get another one by the looks of your son's.


----------



## theletch1 (Mar 19, 2008)

I've had the same khukri for 25 years and have been truly abusive to the thing.  It's held up great and has never let me down.  If I remember correctly I bought mine from Brigade QuarterMaster's around 1983 or so.  Great blades once you get used to the feel of them and figure out the best way to employ them.


----------



## CuongNhuka (Mar 19, 2008)

I've considered learning to use a Kukri or Kama. I have a sickle sitting next to my bed and thought those two weapons would be the most analogous.


----------



## jks9199 (Mar 19, 2008)

CuongNhuka said:


> I've considered learning to use a Kukri or Kama. I have a sickle sitting next to my bed and thought those two weapons would be the most analogous.


They're two very different weapons.  Try some of the things people do with kama with a kukri and you'll stand a real good chance to be picking your fingers up off the floor -- if you're lucky.  And neither is really the same as a European-style sickle or scythe, either.


----------

